# Washing Dishes



## conscious (Jan 4, 2005)

What do you use to wash dishes: sponge, dish cloth or brush and why?

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

dish cloth

We did that "how many germs does a sponge carry?" test way back in chemistry where we took a sponge, got a sample and grew it in augur. I don't use a sponge on dishes, ever.


----------



## r93000 (Mar 9, 2009)

mekasmom said:


> dish cloth
> 
> We did that "how many germs does a sponge carry?" test way back in chemistry where we took a sponge, got a sample and grew it in augur. I don't use a sponge on dishes, ever.


Ditto!


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

Dish cloth and disposable scrubbies if necessary. Wash 'em, don't let them sit.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

I use the Scotch pad/sponges & squirt soap right on the pad side. Really gets all up in fork tines, and a sharp edge to get into the bottom of a glass. (Ever gone visiting when there's that ring of tea stain on the inside - eweuu) When I'm done I wring them out hard then soak 'em with vinegar & wring again. Always smell fresh. I wash under a hot tap and a scalding rinse takes care of the germs. Don't care for that dishwater soup thing, I also get every bit of goop off first with a nylon scraper 'cause my sink is a direct greywater to ground. I don't use them to wipe up countertops, but I do cycle them down, next to scrub the sink, then the floor (why anyone thought textured vinyl flooring was a good idea is beyond me), then they're pretty much gone.

I always hated dishcloths flopping around and they never seem to do a good job. My mother's dishtowels -vs- my own shows me the difference.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

We don't have a dishwasher, so I do things the old-fashioned way. I use a dishcloth that is changed daily. I hand crochet scrubbies out of nylon net. They are hung up to dry after each use and a good rinsing in soapy water. Every once in a while I throw them in the washer to clean. I read somewhere that if you microwave a wet sponge for 30 seconds it supposedly kills all the germs??? Anybody else heard this? I don't use sponges on my dishes, it gives me the willys thinking about all the germs they harbor...


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

lathermaker, either microwave them or scald daily w boiling water, as I do. It works, and I use sponges!(I scald toothbrush at the same time daily!) ldc


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Crocheted dishcloths. My hands are small enough to fit inside glasses to get to the bottom and give a good clean. We have a dishwasher now though, so it's not such an issue anymore. Before we wash the dishes we rinse with very little water and toss that water in the pig bucket. For dinner plates we use a rubber spatula to scrape off all the sauce/drippings into the pig bucket.

Aside from the ick factor, sponges don't seem to last very long around here. So we use the dishcloths and then toss in the washer. I do keep some of those hard green scrubbies though for cleaning burnt on food. Then they get recycled for other cleaning jobs (bathroom, etc.) and then eventually tossed.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

We have a dishwasher, but I use a dishcloth for cleaning the kitchen counter tops, stove, kitchen table. I change them every day and, sometimes twice a day. 

We use clean rags around the kitchen a lot. No paper toweling except for once in awhile.


----------



## barnyardgal (Sep 21, 2009)

dish cloth with good soapy water,usually use Dawn...as i hardly ever use my dishwasher...

My plumber told me Dawn was best to use to keep pipes/drains open...


----------



## Rose (Dec 30, 2010)

We use a dish cloth.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

conscious said:


> What do you use to wash dishes: sponge, dish cloth or brush and why?
> 
> Thanks,
> Paul


Dish cloth. It's just my preference. I also use a brush on harder, baked on pots and pans.


----------

